# Interested in being Interviewed for Gulf News Freehold Section ?



## reembow

Allow me to introduce myself, I am Rima Ruhman and freelance for Gulf News. I am looking for people to interview for the Freehold section. It is an easy process, I will just email you a series of questions (about 10-15) and ask you for a picture in front of your home.

If you live in Dubai and are interested in being featured in the Gulf News, please contact me at [email protected]. 

Rima


----------



## reembow

I have a lot of samples of articles I have written before - if you are interested, I can send them to you.


----------

